# Rotala Colorata or Rotundifolia???



## BaltimoreGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

How can you tell for sure which is which? All the pictures I found look almost identical to each other except Colorata seemed to have 2 leaves per node and Rotundifolia has 3 per node. Recently though bsmith informed me this is an incorrent method of IDing these Rotalas. Its driving me crazy!!! 

Here is a picture from my tank, see if you can help me out!!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

All, with the possible exception of the 'green' are, with near certainty, _R. rotundifolia_. It's a widespread plant, and it's to be expected that it won't look exactly the same everywhere.

That said, it's kind of hard to tell which variation you have. It doesn't look like 'green' because there are 3 leaves per node. All others can have 2 or 3.


----------



## BaltimoreGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

What other variations would you narrow it down to? I have 2 leaves on all stems at every node.
I could take pics from another angle if it would help.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The plant pictured looks like what I've received in the past as _Rotala sp_. 'green'. Is this in high light, or low light?

If you really want a positive ID on it, let a stem grow out of the tank (or plant some emersed) and let it flower.


----------

